# BAls tonight



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

So what did everyone get was there good deals happy or not. I was happy I have wanted some wolf fish forever but not at 40.00 bucks each tonight I got a pair for 20.00 A gar pike for 10.00 and 20percent off NLS pellets.


----------



## margolow (Sep 2, 2010)

*Whitby*

...went to the whitby location and got me 20 Cardinals for my 20G.
saw 2 GTAA members there as well....it was nice seeing you guys!

also grabbed me a 5.5G AGA for my fry.

want to come back for the 11-12 Plant Sale but having second thoughts.

lots of people as well, quite busy....the guy only bagged 17 Cardinals for me....good thing i counted it 3 times in the fish room and 3 more times in the sales area and yep....there were only 17, went back to the guy and said he only gave me 17, handed me a bag with 3 cardinals and sent me on my way.

grabbed a 5.5 gallon originally marked for $13.99 and got it for $11.

was looking for some parts for my 50' Python such as the faucet adapter and the Control Valve but didn't see any and the staff were way too busy.

the test kits were gone fast (or at least not replenished when i was still there)

all in all it was good but was way too hyped IMO.

...can't wait to go back for their Boxing Day Sale.....

for those who have been to BA Boxing...how was it? was it any different? better deals?


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

20 cardinals (actually gave me 22), 3 leopard sailfin plecos, frozen bloodworm and brine shrimp, and 2 dog bones (the BA hamilton is a pet store as well).

Was looking for a 48" light but nothing was on sale.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I went to the vaughan location and got 6 amano shrimps at 3 for 1.99$, but somehow it ended up being 3.54$ including tax... no clue why


----------



## Tark77 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hack02 said:


> 20 cardinals (actually gave me 22), 3 leopard sailfin plecos, frozen bloodworm and brine shrimp, and 2 dog bones (the BA hamilton is a pet store as well).
> 
> Was looking for a 48" light but nothing was on sale.


Hack, what are you looking for? I am selling my 48" coralife HO T5 fixture. 6500 k bulbs, 130 watt, no legs.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

margolow said:


> ...went to the whitby location and got me 20 Cardinals for my 20G.
> saw 2 GTAA members there as well....it was nice seeing you guys!
> 
> also grabbed me a 5.5G AGA for my fry.
> ...


I've been given a tip when buying large amounts of fish it is easier to have them in bags of 5-6 each to make it easy to spot count them or if you want them all in one bag ask to have them scoop 5 into the bag at a time then put that into a larger bag after you have verified the 5 count in the first bag before releasing it into the larger bag. Helps with knowing you're getting what you paid for.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

3 pots of hc for 15 bucks
pretty awesome deal


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

I slept thru it.....lol


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Bought:

24 Amano Shrimp
Dymax iQ3 Kit

Anyone else buy an iQ3, should we start a communial iQ3 journal thread?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I did, I did! And 2 extra lights 



Will Hayward said:


> Bought:
> 
> 24 Amano Shrimp
> Dymax iQ3 Kit
> ...


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

what's an iQ3?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=236821



planter said:


> what's an iQ3?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

nice. I did see it at the store.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

bought 6 amano shrimp at bigals scarb, was going to get the master test kit but they dont' even have it instock let alone sold out, got there around 6:30pm. They said they can special order it for me lol.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

xr8dride said:


> I slept thru it.....lol


lol....I totally forgot about it until I saw the second post on this thread.....around 10:30ish..lol


----------



## fishfanatic46 (Nov 19, 2010)

the boxing day sale is much better for equipment than live stock but usually lasts all week so not as crazy as midnight madness


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I was going to get the Dymax IQ3...but I thought it was really small so I passed but it looks really nice though, curve acrylic. instead I bought sponge filter and eheim heater. I went to BA NY by the way.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

The amount of waiting (for livestock) was so long I almost considered leaving and coming back later to pay regular price...

Freshwater must be different then salt b/c there were people with like 20+ fish on their board... and i only had 4 snails on mine


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Holidays said:


> I was going to get the Dymax IQ3...but I thought it was really small so I passed but it looks really nice though, curve acrylic. instead I bought sponge filter and eheim heater. I went to BA NY by the way.


When did you go? I didn't catch you


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> When did you go? I didn't catch you


I got there around 6:30PM, did not want to miss my dinner, lol, what'd you get?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Holidays said:


> I got there around 6:30PM, did not want to miss my dinner, lol, what'd you get?


Picked up some Amano shrimp at 6pm then out of there by 6:20pm


----------



## tijuanatoad (May 17, 2010)

*BA scarborough recall notices*

As I was leaving the BA scarb on saturday I noticed three recall notices taped on the door for items sold at that location. 
1. AquaClear 70
2. Coral life fluorescent lights canopy (can't remember what size)
3. Aqua light metal halide
If you've purchased these items in the last year or so than call the store for more detailed information.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Pickup a 24" Anubias Congensis and Omega one super color flake.


----------

